# Autocruise Wentworth 2008 Owners Handbook



## rwil (Nov 24, 2009)

I have just purchased a Autocruise Wentworth 2008 (Driving Range Model) 
I am looking for a Autocruise Wentworth 2008 Owners handbook, I have tried Autocruise and they do not have any left. After looking through the previous owners paperwork he did not receive one when purchased from Brownhills. Does anybody now where I could purchase one from 
Regards 
Ran


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

rwil said:


> I have just purchased a Autocruise Wentworth 2008 (Driving Range Model)
> I am looking for a Autocruise Wentworth 2008 Owners handbook, I have tried Autocruise and they do not have any left. After looking through the previous owners paperwork he did not receive one when purchased from Brownhills. Does anybody now where I could purchase one from
> Regards
> Ran


I reckon it shouldn't be that much different from The Oakmont handbook.

Hope this helps

Wups


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

rwil said:


> I have just purchased a Autocruise Wentworth 2008 (Driving Range Model)
> I am looking for a Autocruise Wentworth 2008 Owners handbook, I have tried Autocruise and they do not have any left. After looking through the previous owners paperwork he did not receive one when purchased from Brownhills. Does anybody now where I could purchase one from
> Regards
> Ran


http://www.autocruise.co.uk/aftercare/owners-handbooksTry this link

I'v had a quick look at the electrics and it is the same as my hand book

Wups


----------

